# Tablet bricked? help!



## Sirchristopher (Mar 27, 2015)

Could someone help me? i have tried searching from all kinds of forums without a solution..I have a prontotec 10.1 allwinner a31 tablet with 4.4.2 android. When i tried to install a new recovery something went wrong and it is now bricked. When i turn the power on it goes to bootloop and i can't get to recovery. When i connect it to my PC my laptop doesnt recognize it but it charges. It has NO volume buttons! what chould i do?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ProntoTec-A...3651&sr=8-1&keywords=prontotec+10+inch+tablet


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I assume an older model does have reset buttons because I found this January 2015 post about a Prontec


> turn off the device, then at the same time hold the power button and the volume down button until the prontotec logo appears then release the power button and after about 30 seconds a DOS looking menu pops up and gives several options and one of them is a factory restore.


I see you asked elsewhere and they sent you to this section which deals with resets for lots of tablets.
http://www.androidtablets.net/threads/how-do-i-factory-reset-my-tablet.62022/

Since you have no volume button nor a reset button, I think you are out of luck.

Have you tried the power and the home button at the same time?

I also found these instructions posted in 2014


> I was able to do a factory reset on mine by using Android Multi Tools v1.02b (google for download) and AdbDriverInstaller.
> 
> Downloaded AdbDriverInstaller. Ran the program. Then connected my tablet to computer(windows 7) via USB cable. It showed up in the ADBDriverInstaller program. Highlighted it and clicked install. Once completed - I closed that program but left the tablet connected to the USB.
> 
> Then ran the Android Multi Tools v1.02b application. Choose Option 0 (Go to Command Prompt). On next screen type - "adb reboot recovery" (no quotes!) and hit enter. Tablet rebooted to recovery manager. Option on screen to wipe user data. I ran that and then rebooted.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I finally found a website and a contact page
http://prontotec.co/contact.html


----------



## Sirchristopher (Mar 27, 2015)

thx for answering. I send them email and i also tried the software you told me about. The driver program didnt recognise the tablet but i noticed that i have already some kind of allwinner driver installed. Android multi tools is saying "waiting for device" also. I have tried all kind of button compinations.I took a screenshot:


----------

